# How to Reach the Next Level in Your Training



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Evolution. That’s the best way I can describe how my training programs have gradually morphed from the simplistic beginner’s routines I started using in my parent’s garage at age 14 to the advanced four day, two-on-one-off split I use today.Your training must evolve too. If it doesn’t, you’ll remain stuck in the primordial muck and [...]

*Read More...*


----------

